# New duck hunter advice



## BunkerChunker

I have been wanting to get into duck hunting so I think this year I'll give it a try. I have minimal gear right now(shotgun,waders, and a lazy dog) I'm looking for some advice on decoys how many are sufficent to get started 6-12 more can they be all mallard or should they be mixed. I live just north of columbus so I'll be sticking to public land around here any advice would be great thanks.


----------



## Procraftboats21

just try to get away from everyone. theres plenty of wood ducks around early and the geese are suckers for a few decoys. 9 mallards and 2 or 3 goose floaters is all you need

3'' # 2 shot will handle most situations.

invest in a duck commander call, you can't beat these plastic molded calls for the price. www.duckcommander.com

the guys on www.ohiowaterfowler.com will help you out as well.


----------



## BaddFish

Don't worry about mixing your decoys with species yet.... 
If your gonna hunt big water and you had 4 doz. mallards already then I would say get some blackducks or divers.

Smaller water in early season expect alot of woodies (if you have flooded timber) or green wing teal.

I guess if I was starting out new again I would go with probably a dozen greenhead gear mallards/ 6 teal / 6 woodies. (for small water)
The funny thing about teal though (in my experience) those buggers will dump right down next to the mallards and leave the teal clusters alone...?

The other thing is- don't expect to decoy woodies (some people will argue this) but for the most part- woodies are either flying in the morning to feeding areas (rivers or wooded swamps with nut trees) or they are flying back to roost in a wooded or swamp full of pucker brush.... They hardly ever come to calls so don't get frustrated just relocate your self or be sure to set up where they want to be.... And that my friend is the #1 key to duck hunting: BE WHERE THEY WANT TO BE! Scout! Scout some more!
Good luck!


----------



## Toxic

I place all the decoys anchors in the front of the decoys so they all face into the wind. Remember that the birds will land and take of into the wind. I also place the decoys about 15-25 yards upwind of me to create a landing pocket in front of my blind area so to force the ducks to land on front of the blind. As they attempt to land, they are almost at a stall speed. I would also buy some feeder decoys and a blue heron for confidence. I believe they do make a difference. On a calm day I make a jerk decoy with a very heavy anchor . I have a long string tied to the decoy, then through the anchor back to our blind. As the birds approach, pull on the string to create movement in the spread. It works great and pulls them in. The sell mechanical ones that will do the same thing, but this is pretty much free. Good luck to you this year.


----------



## BunkerChunker

thanks for all the tips guys I'll try to put them to good use this year


----------



## guido469

get a couple MOJO'S with remotes. youll knock 'em dead with a few deeks and a MOJO or two.


----------



## quackpot

best advice i can give is don't start to costly. lol. i have only been waterfowling 5 years and last year i got a trailor to haul my decoys in. i mainly hunt fields with some water holes when it rains. i mainly hunt geese with ducks every now and then. great fun laying in a field in a layout and having a group of geese coming at you with no calling.


----------



## Oh-ducky

In the early part of the season on small waters, start with a small number of decoys, 4-6, and use mostly hens. As the season moves on, increase the number of decoys, and add in more drakes.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

guido469 said:


> get a couple MOJO'S with remotes. youll knock 'em dead with a few deeks and a MOJO or two.



Seriously.... Haven't we had enough of these things yet. In the very beginning before these were even thought of, wasn't nice to watch the sun rise over the marsh without seeing flashing mechanical wings?

My advice....Anyone can harvest birds over technology, but the tradition of old time duck hunting has gone away. So, start out learning the art of decoying and calling, then if you feel the need...... add the battery operated toys.


----------



## firstflight111

go to waterfowlbootcamp this weekend


----------



## BunkerChunker

firstflight111 said:


> go to waterfowlbootcamp this weekend


where's the bootcamp being held?


----------



## Toxic

FROM THEIR WEBSITE..................

http://www.ohiowaterfowl.org/media/bootcampflyer.pdf

The Ohio Waterfowl Association
WWW.OHIOWATERFOWL.ORG
Presents
The Waterfowl Bootcamp
and Outdoor Festival
WHAT: THE PREMIER WATERFOWL
AND OUTDOOR FESTVIAL
When: JULY 18th and JULY 19th
Where: CARDINAL CENTER CAMPGROUND
(Located 30 miles north of Columbus, OH)
WWW.CARDINALCENTERCAMP.COM
&#8208; Waterfowl Hunters Triathlon  Test your shooting, dog handling and calling skills in this one of a kind team competition.
&#8208; Large Vendors Row  With nationally known vendors such as Zink Calls, Mossy Oak, Avery Outdoors, Buck Gardner Game Calls, GK Calls, Bay Country Calls, Pitboss Outdoors, Sean MannOutdoors, Mighty Layout Boys and more.
&#8208; Waterfowl Hunters Raffle  One lucky winner will walk away with a new arsenal of duck hunting gear including a marsh boat donated by Duck Water Boats
&#8208; Hunting and Outdoors Seminars  Seminars will be conducted by industry pros from around the country throughout the weekend.
The weekend will also include a $1000 Goose Open and numerous Kids Events!!!
FREE ADMISSION!!
FREE ADMISSION!!
For more info: WWW.WATERFOWLBOOTCAMP.ORG


----------



## freyedknot

hook up with a hunter and learn all you need to. and find some private land to hunt. public marshes are a hoot to say the least.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

After 25 years of waterfowling in Ohio, my best advice is move out of Ohio if you want good waterfowling.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> After 25 years of waterfowling in Ohio, my best advice is move out of Ohio if you want good waterfowling.


I have been hunting them for over 15 years in Ohio and I have to disagree with this....

I have chased ducks from Michigan to Arkansas and I have had some great hunts in the timber, but when all is said and done I can harvest the same quantity in Ohio. 90% Scouting, 10% Hunting!!!!


----------



## Captain Kevin

Warrior, I agree with what you said. Last year me and my hunting partner killed 190 geese, and 90 ducks field hunting Ohio. Scout, scout and when you have them figured out, whack em'. If you are where the birds want to be a half dozen is sufficient. If your running traffic, better get a low interest credit card, and spend a bunch.


----------

